# Got caught flatfooted!



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I was sitting in my office on a moderately busy 2-lane thoroughfare that runs through the center of Pittsboro. I rent an office in a 1-story building that has 1 main entrance and a corridor with our individual office doors. There is minimal foot-traffic in our building, although sometimes the mortgage broker has some folks come in. Today as part of my daily carry ensemble (NC CCW) I stuffed a Ruger LCP in my jeans front pocket. Upon arriving at my office I sat down at my desk and started booting up my various computers. About 10 minutes into that sequence, a rather large man abruptly opened my door without knocking and steps into my office (a space of about 12'x12' - about the size of a bedroom at home). It was at that moment I realized how screwed I was - sitting down with my peashooter in my front pocket with belly and chair arms obstructing a quick draw. Luckily, the gentlemen was merely an annoying solicitor, but had he been an aggressor, he certainly would have gotten the first drop on me! Today was a unique situation - I typically wear Dockers with a leather gunbelt and a Glock 23 in a Galco Matrix IWB holster at 4 o'clock, just behind my hip. In that configuration a slight lean forward gives me a great draw-stroke. 

This is just a little note to remind everyone that Situational Awareness means more than being aware of your surroundings, it means being prepared to respond within the confines of your surroundings.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I just ordered two new weapons. A S & W snubbie 340PD that has a shrouded hammer and I should be able to put in my front pocket. That weapon, like yours would be inaccessible when seated in an office (or in a car or at a restaurant).

I ordered a Glock 27 too. And two holsters. One ankle holster which should make the weapon accessible when seated but would be my second choice.

My first choice for the Glock 27 is a cross draw leather from Blackhawk!. It should be accessible when seated, but not as concealable. 

But I believe that you need two weapons on your person at all times or you will not be able to access the weapon in all instances. (And never sit with your back to the door. Remember what happened to Doc Holiday.)


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Uhhhh, Doc Holiday died of Tuberculosis. Are you thinking of Wild Bill Hickok? Aces and Eights!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

zhurdan said:


> Uhhhh, Doc Holiday died of Tuberculosis. Are you thinking of Wild Bill Hickok? Aces and Eights!


Or Jesse James. But don't sit with your back to the door.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

What no scattergun bolted under the desk, shame on you. :buttkick:


----------

